# Salutations



## mkrft (Apr 3, 2019)

I have only visited here before and decided to join. I have been keeping mice for their company over the past few years. No breeding line at the moment. I adore them and hope to connect to other fanciers and share about their husbandry.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------

